#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Dagprijs

## Xtreme21

Mensen...

het meest bezochte forum dus lijkt me dat iemand hier wel een atnwoord kan geven. 

Ik heb zelf een licht en geluidsbedrijfje, met de nadruk op je :-D. 
Nu heb ik vorig jaar stage gelopen bij een bedrijf ,en deze wil nu zo af en toe gebruik maken van mijn diensten. Beetje bouwen, breken etc.
Nu zeiden ze van, je stuurt de rekening maar (moet woensdag mee op klus). 

Maar ik heb hier dus echt geen flauw idee van wat ik hier, als iemand met in principe "minimale" ervaring zo gemiddeld voor kan en moet rekenen.

Als dagprijs dan, moet namelijk van 9uur smorgens tot 9uur savonds.

Ik hoor rgaag!

met vriendelijke groet,
R.

----------


## Jamm Events

Moet je daar geen freelancher voor zijn ?

Daarbij zou ik zelf rekenen wat jij wilt verdienen op zo'n dag. Of bel het bedrijf eens op en vraag wat hun normaal betalen.

----------


## DJP-BIM

gewoon minimum uurloon + wat extra's aan houden zit je altijd snor :Confused:

----------


## stakke

Heel intressante vraag. Ga je een factuur sturen vanuit je bedrijf(je) of wil je dat liever niet doen? Als je het niet zelf wil factureren kan je jezelf altijd inschrijven bij Payroll.nl of Payroll.be. Lees aandachtig de webside en aan de hand hiervan moet je voor jezelf je prijs maar bepalen.

----------


## ralph

going rate voor sleepkeveren is 180 euro ex de BTW, bedrijven rekenen doorgaans 250 per persoon, is dus een tarief waarmee ze uitkunnen.

Tarief is niet van toepassing op mensen die ervaring hebben/verantwoordelijk werk doen.

----------


## berolios

Ralph komt aardig in de buurt denk ik voor 'sleephazen', ik zou als ik jou was niet de dagprijs direct afhankelijk maken van wát je doet: je hebt een bepaalde ervaring en een bepaalde waarde, waar een bepaalde prijs aan hangt, waar het bedrijf jou inzet is hun keuze. Wel is het bij sommige bedrijven zo dat je een extra toeslag krijgt als je bijv FOH/MON/Operating/Crewchief doet op een klus (dus extra werk/verantwoordelijkheid), maar dat is bij jou geloof ik nog niet zo van toepassing, zoals je zelf al aangaf, niet?

Ik zou wel effe opbellen naar dat bedrijf en vragen wat ze normaal aan dagprijs hanteren, als ze vragen wat je in gedachten hebt zeg je gewoon 175 of 180 euro ex. BTW, je moet voor jezelf de keuze maken wat je minimaal wilt hebben. Hierin moet je jezelf niks tekort doen door genoegen te nemen met te weinig, maar je moet jezelf ook niet 'uit de markt prijzen' door teveel te vragen in verhouding wat je te bieden hebt.

Je kunt met je eigen bedrijf een factuur sturen (zo doe ik het ook), maar helaas krijg je dan wel ook de sores op je dak als rekeningen niet betaald worden. Ga je als je gaat free-lancen via payroll of andere dergelijke bedrijven, dan kost jou dat wel wat aan gage, maar je weet dan wel zeker dat je je geld op tijd krijgt en dat alle papierwerk voor je gedaan wordt (maar je hebt voor je eigen bedrijfje toch ook al papierwerk, dus..).

Wat jij het zwaarste vindt wegen....

Succes verder!

p.s. Gaat het om licht of geluid?

----------


## Snuffel

Handig die ZOEK functie  :Smile:  Zijn de prijzen van 180 tot 200 euro excl btw nog actueel ? En als je ervaring hebt in FOH/MON . Wat zijn dan de gem dagprijzen ?

----------


## Stage-Q

als freelancer zijnde is dat aan jezelf, 

maar omdat t gemiddelde voor volwaardig technici wel tussen de 200 en 250 excl. btw. zit...zou ik dat lekker aan houden.



heb ook een bedrijf waar ik de volwaardige 250 niet kan vragen per dag omdat ze het niet accepteren, dus zijn we op de 200 per dag uitgekomen, de reden waarom ik daarmee in heb gestemd is: omdat het er altijd goed werken is, professioneel spul, en de sfeer is altijd perfect...leuke collega's en de catering is altijd goed geregeld.
En uiteraard kan ik setjes tegen hele leuke prijzen inhuren als ik eens wat nodig heb. ( tevens ook 3 jaar geleden m'n stagebedrijf geweest )

----------


## jakkes72

> heb ook een bedrijf waar ik de volwaardige 250 niet kan vragen per dag omdat ze het niet accepteren, dus zijn we op de 200 per dag uitgekomen, de reden waarom ik daarmee in heb gestemd is: omdat het er altijd goed werken is, professioneel spul, en de sfeer is altijd perfect...leuke collega's en de catering is altijd goed geregeld.
> En uiteraard kan ik setjes tegen hele leuke prijzen inhuren als ik eens wat nodig heb. ( tevens ook 3 jaar geleden m'n stagebedrijf geweest )



En dat zijn dingen die in mijn ogen belangrijker zijn dan die  50,00 extra!!!!

----------


## Snuffel

Daar ben ik het ook helemaal mee eens. Maar omdat ik niet tot de groep van marktverziekers wil horen leek het mij leuk om eens te polsen. Dan zit ik dus goed met het bedrag.

----------


## Snuffel

> En dat zijn dingen die in mijn ogen belangrijker zijn dan die € 50,00 extra!!!!



Daar ben ik het ook helemaal mee eens. Maar omdat ik niet tot de groep van marktverziekers wil horen leek het mij leuk om eens te polsen. Dan zit ik dus goed met het bedrag.

----------


## sandur

Interessant onderwerp, ik heb zelf nogal moeite met het begrip dagprijs. Hoe hanteren jullie dat?

Stel: een klus van 9.00u tot 21.00u is één dag, maar wat is dan een klus van 9.00u tot 00.00u of nog later? Geldt dit dan ook als maar 1 dag?

Andersom natuurlijk net zo, als je een klein bandje neerzet met 2 setjes en je bent in 4 uurtjes weer klaar, is dat dan ook een dag?

----------


## Stage-Q

als een dag van 9 tot 0.00 duurt en je rekent 12 uur als een dag...dan kun je ervoor kiezen om die laatste 3 uur als uurloon erbij op te tellen.

maar als je vaak voor een bedrijf werkt en je hebt de ene dag 16 uur, en de andere dag 8 uur....dan compenseerd dat ook wel weer met elkaar.

----------


## AJB

Een werkdag duurt toch gewoon altijd 8 uur ? Waarom zouden we daar in onze business ineens verandering in aanbrengen?? Klanten huren je in voor een blok van 8 uur. Als ze maar 3 uur nodig hebben: vette pech, je kunt namelijk geen andere klus meer op die plaats schuiven: lappen dus!

9 uur ? Da's het 2de blok erbij: 2 dagprijzen en bedankt... Je kunt de dag erna namelijk geen klus aannemen, omdat je ook nog zoiets nodig hebt als...euuuh...wat was het ook alweer... oh ja ! SLAAP !

16 uur werken is gevaarlijk en dom, laat je er vooral niet toe verleiden.

----------


## frankv1234

> Een werkdag duurt toch gewoon altijd 8 uur ? Waarom zouden we daar in onze business ineens verandering in aanbrengen?? Klanten huren je in voor een blok van 8 uur. Als ze maar 3 uur nodig hebben: vette pech, je kunt namelijk geen andere klus meer op die plaats schuiven: lappen dus!
> 
> 9 uur ? Da's het 2de blok erbij: 2 dagprijzen en bedankt... Je kunt de dag erna namelijk geen klus aannemen, omdat je ook nog zoiets nodig hebt als...euuuh...wat was het ook alweer... oh ja ! SLAAP !
> 
> 16 uur werken is gevaarlijk en dom, laat je er vooral niet toe verleiden.



Arvid,

Ik vraag me steeds vaker af of je hier berichten post om iets toe te voegen of puur om bij mensen de kriebels te veroorzaken.

Ik hoef je hier toch niet te gaan vertellen dat de standaarddagprijs in de markt is gebasseerd op 10 uur werk.

Verder vind ik je wel heel kort voor de kar. Wil jij beweren dat als je 1 uur over je afgesproken uren heengaat je een volledige dag extra schrijft ?? Hou toch op dwaas dat slaat nergens op. Extra uren rekenen vind ik ok maar een volledige dagprijs extra is belachelijk

Mijn opnine is of je werkt op dagprijs en werkt voor bedrijven die zorgen dat je daar niet over heen gaat. En dan heb ik het over een gemiddelde van meerdere klussen. dus een keer een uurtje extra weegt op tegen een breekje van 5 uur.

Of je werkt op urenbasis. 

Aan de ene kant een volledige dag schrijven voor een klusje van drie uur en wel 2 DAGEN reken als je over je acht uur heen gaat is echt niet in verhouding. Vertel me eens welke van je opdrachtgevers dit accepteren ????

----------


## Stage-Q

ben ik het toch wel mee eens,

de werkgevers waar ik voor werk zouden me voor gek verklaren als ik voor dat ene uurtje een complete dag extra zou schrijven.


zoals ik al eerder vermelde, vaak is zoiets wel te compenseren met elkaar.

----------


## Snuffel

Bedankt voor de info allemaal. En de een rekent meteen een dagprijs extra en de ander rekent er een uurloon bij. En weer een ander zeurt niet en kan wat spul goedkoop huren. Ieder zijn  ding toch ?

----------


## frankv1234

> Bedankt voor de info allemaal. En de een rekent meteen een dagprijs extra en de ander rekent er een uurloon bij. En weer een ander zeurt niet en kan wat spul goedkoop huren. Ieder zijn  ding toch ?



geloof me behalve arvid is er geen enkel normaal mens die direct een tweede dagprijs rekent bij een extra uur  :Smile:

----------


## Snuffel

I Know  :Wink:  Gaat je ook veel klanten kosten.

----------


## jakkes72

"Normaal" spreek ik dagprijs af, die afhangt van de tijden die het bedrijf opgeeft.
Als naderhand blijkt dat de tijden niet kloppen, doe ik een mailtje/belletje met de vraag hoe we het verder afhandelen.
En inderdaad: als de sfeer, collegialiteit en de catering :Smile:  goed is, wil dit ook wel eens mee werken ten gunste van de opdrachtgever

----------


## sparky

Vraag me ook af hoeveel opgetrokken wenkbrauwen het bij mijn klanten zou veroorzaken als ik meld dat mijn dagprijs vanaf nu op 8 uur is gebaseerd  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AJB

Ik ga toch echt uit van acht uur mensen, en data gaat prima. Ben dan ook niet nodig bij opbouw en afbraak, en kan in die tijd mijn werk uitstekend doen. Zakelijk gezien zou het uitermate ONinteressant zijn als ik dit systeem niet hanteerde, waaruit je mag opmaken dat er toch diverse opdrachtgevers mee accoord gaan. In PA-land misschien ongehoord, maar daar gebeuren wel meer dingen waarvan ik ze: misschien niet altijd slim... Arbeidstijden, ARBO, kwaliteit versus financien, etc.etc.etc. U allen kent deze problematiek. Toen ik nog klusjes bouwde deed ik ook veel voor weinig, maar om een perfect product te leveren is dit niet te doen. Je kunt niet 5 dagen 16 uur werken: dat is intense domheid. Waarom zou iemand in loondienst 40 uur werken, en voor extra werk zelfs 150% ontvangen? En ik zou rustig extra gaan werken zonder bijkomende kosten... Dikke lul drie bier...

Verklaar me voor gek: ik ben ZEKER niet de enige, en de professionals hier die regelmatig high-end personeel inhuren zouden dit absoluut moeten weten...

----------


## Stage-Q

er zit natuurlijk wel verschil in na wat je nu verteld hebt.

de bedrijven waar ik voor werk verwachten ook gewoon dat je helpt bouwen / breken, en dan ziet je dag er al heel anders uit.

----------


## frankv1234

Arvid,

Dit is het laatste bericht dat ik hier aan ga besteden. Het is me al eerder opgevallen in je posts op het forum dat je zo'n plaat voor je kop hebt dat het voor de rest zinloos is om met je te discuseren. Of het nu gaat om dagprijzen, spottypes, lichttafels Arvids mening en opvattingen zijn heilig en iedereen moet hier maar naar buigen.

Ik denk dat ik regelmatig genoeg high-end personeel inhuur (met een veel grotere staat van dienst, veel meer jaren ervaring) om te weten waar ik over praat

PS stuur me liever ook geen halfjaarlijkse emails meer waarin je je diensten aanbied. Ik zit niet te wachten op freelancers met een instelling die jij hier op het forum uitdraagt.

Met vriendelijke groet,


Frank Verbeek
Production Partners

----------


## showband

als je met een bandje op stap bent voor licht en geluid in het "gewone" circuit. (feestje voor 100 tot 250 personen. 5 tot 10 man band, zaal open tussen 20:00 en 01:00. PA, 20 parren, een inprikker en pauzemuziek)

Dan is het 12 uur van huis. waarvan 9 a 10 uur werken en twee a vier uur reizen.

Dat is al zolang als ik mij kan herrineren. En zal met de huidige filedruk (langer) en de steeds compactere setups (korter bouwen) ook wel een flinke tijd hetzelfde blijven.

Mensen die na 8 uur werkdag afhaken zitten dus inderdaad een prijscategorie te duur. Ik doe voornamelijk grote bands. Daar is het al heel normaal dat technici de best betaalde personen zijn op de avond. (je huurt een hele harmonie voor 600 euro! en als je 10 muzikanten en drie technici voor 3200 tot 3700 neerzet, wat hou je dan netto per artiest over als je de kosten wegrekend?)
Ik verdien bij als muzikant door zaken erbij te doen. Maar zodra een technicus van de wachurenregelingen afstapt, en hele dagen gaat factureren. Dan feliciteer ik hem alleen maar met het succes en zal er direct afscheid van moeten nemen.
 Ik ben dan ook blij dat je zo kan werken. Maar ik kan echter niet mee. Te dure personen MOETEN uit het team omdat anders het hele team geen werk meer heeft.

----------


## vasco

Het ligt heel erg aan de opdrachtgever zijn/haar wensen of er een dagprijs of prijs per uur wordt gegeven in een offerte. Staat er een dagprijs dan geldt die prijs voor de afgesproken uren en zal er netjes bijstaan wat de meerprijs per uur is indien over de afgesproken dagprijs heen wordt gegaan.

Gewoon een 2e volledige dagprijs rekenen kost mij opdrachtgevers.

----------


## AJB

Beste Frank,

Je reageert met een toon die mij bijna doet geloven dat het je persoonlijk dwars zit. Dat is aandoenlijk, maar daarmee ook een tikkeltje onprofessioneel... Wat jij allemaal inhuurt interesseert me geen seconde, ik geef mijn mening over het verhaal werk/waardering, en de bijbehorende facturatie. Daarbij haal ik onder andere mijn eigen systeem aan, dat er de afgelopen jaren voor heeft gezorgd dat ik mij prima kan bedruipen Frank.

Als je graag van een mailinglist af wilt, kun je ook gebruik maken van de aangegeven optie om een mailtje te sturen, of even de telefoon te pakken en me dit zelf te vertellen. Natuurlijk wil ik je niet lastig vallen, dat dient toch geen doel beste man? Ik sta nooit op met het idee: laat ik die Verbeek van PP eens even lekker gaan pesten, dus je hoeft het AMK niet te bellen...

Verder geef je aan dat ik een standvastig persoon ben, met een duidelijke mening, iets dat in mijn vakgebied overigens een vereiste is. Dank voor het aanstippen van mijn persoonlijke kwaliteiten, maar doe voortaan vooral geen moeite meer.

Gegroet,

----------


## Tom van Kameren

Highend personeel... Dan praten we over mensen die serieus lichttafels programmeren en lichtontwerpen maken. Dan praten we niet meer over werkdagen van 10 uur met het bouwen en breken van een productie en ook nog lang niet over 8 uur. Een vaste dienst/dagprijs is dan ook vanzelfsprekend. Wanneer ik alleen programmeer of een show draai factureer ik ook per dag. Dit komt vaak niet in de buurt van de 8 uur en wanneer ik langer werk is dit een grote uitzondering en zal een tweede dagprijs gerekend worden.

Wel of niet dagen van 8 uur hanteren en het bedrag dat je hieraan hangt is vaak een zelfreflectie van je eigen kunnen en zakelijk inzicht, ik ben het hier dan ook niet met Frank eens.

----------


## showband

Als de technici mij eventueel 250 tot 600 euro voor een uur werk zullen factureren wordt het tijd om dat eens voor de zekerheid uit te sluiten in mijn uitbestedingen. Voor mij is dat namelijk te veel geld om "onverwacht tegenaan te lopen"  :Frown:  En onmogelijk om aan mijn klanten door te berekenen.

Dan ga ik een klus mogelijk in de min verdienen omdat  er met een ruim grid wordt gerekend.

Zelfs al zou ik je maar voor 6 uur nodig hebben kan ik niet het risico lopen dat elke tegenslag in de productie de factuur honderden tot duizenden euro's duurder kunnen maken. Omdat de een tot drie techneuten direct na 8 uur werk in de dubbele cijfers gaan. Stel nou dat je drie techniekers huurt en een genie stoort een half uurtje. Dan ga je  per direct voor bijvoorbeeld 1350 euri het schip in.  

Ik ben wel blij dat er delen in deze industrie zijn die dat in hun calculaties mee kunnen nemen zonder problemen.  :Smile:  Daar hoop ik ook nog eens te komen.

----------


## AJB

Je moet het niet zien als: owww nog 13 seconden en ik ga dubbel schrijven.. Het heeft te maken met een planning die vooraf gemaakt wordt, waarin overleg bestaat met een opdrachtgever. Genies die kapot gaan heet wettelijk overmacht, en waarom zou ik dan een lul zijn? Vaak is dat hele verhaal al lang voorbij als ik aankom, maar mocht dat niet zo zijn kan ik ook meedenken. Het is niet mijn doel om opdrachtgevers lastig te vallen: dan zou ik namelijk droog brood vreten... Afspraken en beloningen moeten echter wel in verhouding staan tot de geleverde dienst, en dus is mijn systeem absoluut niet onredelijk.

Opdrachtgevers huren mij in, en kiezen zelf voor verantwoordelijkheid. Als ze een overwachtste uitloop hebben is dat niet mijn zorg, en enkel een blijk van slechte calculatie (bij grote winst krijg ik toch ook geen deel??? Dat noemen we nou ondernemen...). Assumption is the mother of all fuck-ups, dus beter regelen zou ik zeggen! (overmacht daargelaten).

----------


## ralph

Gaat volgens mij iets mis in de denkwijze van Arvid;

Wanneer een productie uitloopt dan kan het voorkomen dat je 1-2 extra uren maakt.
Lijkt mij netjes om die uren te factureren. Zal ook geen enkele opdrachtgever moeilijk over doen is mijn ervaring.

Zoals door een enkeling al werd aangegeven, in de meeste branches is er een constructie voor overwerk afgesproken.
Lekker makkelijk wanneer je in een branche werkt waar een CAO op van toepassing is, maar dat is in het 'entertainment' vakgebied voorlopig(?) niet zo.
Dat er in die andere branches een overwerkregeling, met bijbehorende vergoedingenstructuur, consequenties voor arbeidstijden, overige secundaire voorwaarden bestaat geeft wel aan dat het kan voorkomen dat er extra uren moeten worden gemaakt.

Zo is het in veel branches gebruikelijk dat een uitloop van 8 naar 12 uur ( incidenteel!) tot de mogelijkheden behoort. Wel worden er dan pauzes ingepland, dient er een maaltijd(vergoeding) te zijn geregeld.

Simpelweg stellen dat voor die 1-2 uur extra werk een extra dag wordt gerekend, dat wil er bij miet in, staat ook in geen enkele verhouding tot de geleverde arbeid.

Voorbeeldje: tourtje langs de iets grotere Nederlandse theaters, de loadin en loadout dagen en uren mag voor de kenners duidelijk zijn, de rest gaat ze maar een keertje meelopen om mee te kunnen praten ( knipoog!!!)
technische crew is doorgaans woonachtig in de randstad, bij productuies ver buiten de randstad huur je hotel/vakantiepark slaapplaatsen voor de crew.
Die mensen maken namelijk wel eens een iets langere werkdag. Twaalf uur werken en dan mensen in de auto zetten om anderhalf uur naar huis te laten sturen dat is gelijk aan een aantal rouwadvertenties in een tour, kortom: omgewenst.

Mijn punt: Wanneer je langere dagen maakt, dan is dat geen probleem, binnen het redelijke.
Die extra uren dient de opdrachtgever te betalen, een opdrachtgever die hier moeilijk over doet, nogmaals, ben ik tot op heden niet tegengekomen.
Wanneer jke zo'n lange dag maakt, of eens erie lange dagen, dan maak je afspraken over de secundaire voorwaarden ( crewbus, slaapplaats op wandelafstand van de locatie)

Voor twee uur extra werk een dag extra factureren. is diefstal en niet anders!

Voor Frank Verbeek: denk om je hart en regel zaken die je persoonlijk dwars zitten niet op een forum, straalt niet positief af op je bedrijf...

----------


## berolios

Wat een discussies allemaal zeg... pfoe pfoe ;-)

Laatste keer dat ik checkte is pakweg 90% van de mensen die in onze branche als techneut/ designer/ mixer/ whatever aan het werk zijn free-lancer. Oftewel: een bedrijf met klanten... Als free-lancer kun je zo'n beetje elke prijs-constructie hanteren die je maar wilt, daar ben je helemaal vrij in... Als jouw klanten jou inhuren moeten ze op de hoogte zijn van jouw betalingsconstructie (als ze daar niet vooraf naar vragen, moeten ze ook niet achteraf klagen, vind ik eigenlijk... of je moet wel zó'n idioot buitensporige factuur sturen..). Het is dus hún afweging of ze jou willen inhuren of niet, met bijbehorende gevolgen.

Kijk, als je in een situatie zit waarin je je moeite moet doen om 25 enigzins betaalde klussen per jaar te draaien, dan zul je niet gaan lopen klagen over uren, tijden en eten... dan houd je je mond en doe je zo goed mogelijk je werk, zo zijn we waarschijnlijk allemaal óóit begonnen.

Is er echter veel vraag naar jouw diensten en heb je de luxe dat je je klussen uit kunt kiezen, dan gaan die 'secundaire voorwaarden' opeens wél meespelen. Ikzelf heb bijvoorbeeld de keuze gemaakt geen structureel nachtwerk meer te doen door het jaar, 01:00 probeer ik als max aan te houden, ik moet vaak ook nog meer dan een uur terug rijden. Ik moet namelijk 3 of 4 dagen per week van 09:00 - 18:00 op de TU aan het werk en dan kan ik het niet gebruiken als in het weekend mijn hele bio-ritme om wordt gegooid... mijn klanten weten dit... gelukkig blijven er nog klussen genoeg over, no problem dus! 

Laat ik eerst vooral stellen GÉÉN mening te hebben in hele bovenstaande discussie.... Maar vanuit een vergelijkbare gedachtengang zou je allicht kunnen verdedigen dat je ervoor kiest alleen nog maar dagen van max 8 uur te maken. Een goede motivator voor jouw klanten om te zorgen dat het daar ook bij blijft is te tellen per 'aangebroken dag' (zo werkt dat toch ook bij parkeergarages  :Big Grin: ?). Als jij op die manier rond komt en een goede klantenkring hebt, wat is dan het probleem? Problemen worden dan allicht aangehaald door mensen die zich niet in een vergelijkbare situatie bevinden... al dan niet terecht... al dan niet bewust (ik werk volgens bepaalde principes en zal nooit zus en zo te werk gaan -bijvoorbeeld-) misschien kun je dat beter frustraties noemen. Het lijkt me dat Arvid echt niet zo gaat liggen komma neuken dat hij voor een half uur extra een hele dagprijs telt. Doet hij dat wél en zijn klanten accepteren dit... mooi voor hém toch?! 

--------

_Wat het topic an sich betreft:_
Ik werk het liefste en zo veel mogelijk voor bands. Echter, ik ben ook vaak aan de slag voor PA bedrijven en hier houd ik 12 uur aan als max in de dagprijs (wat in mijn omgeving normaal is ... hoop ik  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ). Daarna tel ik een tarief voor overuren, waar ik me in principe zonder discussie aan houd. Zo'n tarief moet je in mijn opinie dusdanig vaststellen dat zowel jij als je opdrachtgever er blij van wordt... 12 overuren komen in ieder geval significant hoger uit dan een normale dagprijs voor 12 uur.

--------

Mijn conclusie: we werken bijna allemaal als bedrijf en zijn daardoor vrijwel geheel vrij in wat we factureren en volgens welke constructie wij dat doen. Als er iemand is die een voor hem lucratieve regeling treft met zijn klanten, waarom moeten anderen daar aanstoot aan nemen? Is dat jaloezie? Frustratie? Wat betreft opdrachtgevers die zich er niet in kunnen vinden: je MOET hem toch niet inhuren? Jij bent de klant, dus jij hebt het voor het kiezen !


Hopelijk draagt dit alles iets nuttigs bij...




p.s. Een gevaar van de aanpak een tweede dagprijs te rekenen bij een 'nieuwe aangebroken dag' is dat jouw opdrachtgever dan in principe ook het recht heeft jouw diensten nog voor de volle 8 uur te benutten... anders is de constructie wel héél scheef. Hoe pak je dit issue aan Arvid?

----------


## AJB

Weet je wat de grap is ? Dat ik met mijn opdrachtgevers een dusdanig goede band heb, dat ik voor ze door het vuur ga en een mooie show maak. Daarom willen ze ook goed betalen: wederzijds begrip en respect. Dus als ik midden in de nacht het verzoek krijg om nog ff door te gaan: no problemo, ze lullen niet over een paar knaken meer, en krijgen dus waar ze recht op hebben... Dus nee Berelios: ik ben geen moeilijk mens op locatie, echter wel bij de selectie van klanten... Mensen als Frank hebben geen respect voor mijn werkwijze (vanuit zijn visie misschien wel terecht), en daar werk ik dan dus ook weinig voor... Op jaarbasis zitten er misschien 5 incidentele (maar wel vaak belangrijke) klusjes voor grote facilitaire bedrijven tussen. Gelukkig zijn er nog enkele sympathieke bedrijven die daadwerkelijk voor kwaliteit gaan, en de grap is dat ik die dan nog korting geef ook... Puur de wens om iets te creeeren, daar selecteer ik op, en dankzij reacties van bepaalde mensen snappen jullie ook dat ik daar niets mee van doen wil hebben: ik wil niet over geld praten, maar over een prachtige show...

----------


## frankv1234

Ok ok,

Ik heb misschien in mijn laatste posts iets te bot gereageerd. Deze reactie was gebasseerd op een oplopende irritatie aan diverse posts van Arvid. Het was zakelijk niet correct om deze irritatie door te laten klinken in mijn reactie (maar het lucht wel heerlijk op  :Smile:  :Smile:  )

Arvid als jij met je opdrachtgevers dergelijke afspraken kan maken dan moet je dat zeker doen. Ik kies echter voor een ander type freelancer. No hard feelings verder jij jouw handel ik de mijne.

Wel wil ik nogmaals benadrukken dat ik van mening ben dat extra uren boven het vooraf gestelde aantal uren op de 1 of andere manier gecompenseerd moeten worden door de opdrachtgever. Of dit nu financieel is, door secundaire arbeidsvoorwaarden, of door middel van geven en nemen is voor een ieder vrij om te bepalen.

Lange dagen werken is niemand bij gebaat. Freelancers lopen meer (mogenlijk) gevaar, en opdrachtgevers krijgen te maken met oververmoeid personeel dat minder precies, creatief en sociaal werkt. Opdrachtgevers dienen te zorgen dat er normale dagen gewerkt word, freelancers hebben echter net zo goed de plicht om dit voor zichzelf in de gaten te houden. Een load out snachts en een (paar) uur later een load in voor een andere opdrachtgever is niet (vaak) niet fair voor de tweede opdrachtgever.

Betreffende overmacht situaties ben ik van mening dat als je als opdrachtgever de overmacht kan verhalen op je klant je dit ook automatisch financieel moet laten doorklinken naar je freelancers. Overmacht die niet te verhalen is dien je in goed overleg met je freelancers te regelen, financieel of op basis van opgebouwde credits. Alles afhankelijk van de situatie, de opdrachtgever en de freelancer.
Elk project overmacht is overigens geen overmacht maar gebrek aan planning en of gevolg van ondeugdelijk materiaal  :Wink: 

Groeten

Frank Verbeek
Production Partners

----------


## AJB

Heerlijk nuance achteraf: zijn we allemaal weer vriendjes, en kunnen we gewoon bier drinken als we elkaar tegenkomen... Geen bier drinken vind ik altijd zo'n gespannen dingetje...

Kleine note: overmacht bestaat... Je FOH-man die met 140 een boom gaat knuffelen, een hal die instort, een band die met een boeing gaat asfalt krabben... Overmacht bestaat: vandaar ook de jurisprudentie... Slechte planning bestaat ook, maar die twee zijn niet te verwarren...

Dikke kus,

----------


## frankv1234

don't push your luck  :Smile: 

Samen bier drinken wacht ik nog even mee, laten we eerst maar eens kijken of we samen door een (laad en los) deur kunnen

----------


## AJB

Daar sta ik altijd bij te roken, dus kom er gezellig bij staan  :Smile:  Bier komt er dan toch wel van: part of the bizz  :Wink:

----------


## Tom van Kameren

Laten we vooral allemaal vriendjes blijven. En hier inhoudelijk op elkaars standpunt reageren... 

We moeten wel kijken naar ons werkgebied. Iemand huurt me in om een bepaalde wens te creeeren en dit wordt uiteindelijk doorgefactureert aan een klant. Ik zorg ervoor dat ik mijn werk goed doe en als er door derden vertraging veroorzaakt wordt is dat niet mijn uitdaging.

Frank geeft eerder aan met freelancers een eenvoudige, voor hem voordelige regeling te treffen wanneer er overuren gemaakt worden. Maar staat er bij de klant op dat het op welke manier dan ook goed gecompenseerd wordt

Het standpunt van de deelnemers van deze discussie is afhankelijk van het werkgebied. Frank wil verdienen aan freelancers door er minder aan te betalen, en daar is zakelijk gezien niets mis mee. Maar zeg dat dan.

----------


## frankv1234

Tom,

Laat jij mij even weten waar jij uit opmaakt dat ik een voor mij voordelige regeling tref met mijn freelancers ??

Verder schrijf je dat ik er op sta dat mijn klant mijn financieel compenseert, waar maak je dat uit op ?? 

Standpunten zijn inderdaad verschillend. Ik verdien een bepaalt percentage aan mijn freelancers dat klopt en daar is niks mis mee. Denk niet dat ik dat hier letterlijk hoef te melden aangezien het een normale gang van zaken is. Of ben je van mening dat ik ook moet melden dat ik geld verdien aan het verhuren van materiaal ?

----------


## moderator

Dat is wel het beginsel van deze discussie....Hoeveel wil je verdienen!

Het is heel gebruikelijk dat een dienst die wordt ingehuurd en weer verhuurd ( een freelancer die meewerkt aan een product dat jouw klant afneemt) met een marge wordt doorbelast.

Waar het om gaat:
- Welke prijs hanteer je daar als freelancer voor,
- Is dat een uurprijs,
- Is dat een dagprijs,
- Hoe lang is een werkdag,

- Extra uren, andere prijs?
- Na bepaalde tijd een maaltijd(vergoeding)
- Reiskosten?
- etc.

----------


## AJB

Even klein dingetje waar ik mij vaak over verbaas, en dat zijn die door moderator aangehaalde maaltijden.. Hoezo NA bepaalde tijd: een maaltijd regelen??? Als je op klus bent, moet je opdrachtgever toch gewoon altijd op maatschappelijk gestandariseerde tijden een maaltijd verstrekken... Lijkt me niet meer dan normaal... Mocht catering een probleem zijn is een dagsejours de normaalste zaak ter wereld. Opdrachtgevers die a) verwachten dat je veel werkt, en waarbij je b) ook nog je eigen eten mag scoren... Die wil je toch nooit meer zien ???

Ook etenstijden: waarom moeten technici altijd in 15 minuten een maaltijd verorberen... Er wordt in het wereldje veel uitgegaan van "good old rock&roll", maar de wereld is veranderd... We hebben grotere shows dan ooit, technisch complex, creatief veeleisend, en de "roadies" zijn inmiddels uitgegroeid tot volwaardige specialisten. Oproep aan "opdrachtgevend Nederland" : gedraag je er ook naar !

----------


## Stage-Q

op festivals (lowlands / zwarte cross etc. etc ) is het eten altijd goed geregeld. En ik vind dat je inderdaad rustig een half uurtje pauze moet kunnen nemen om te eten.

Als er geen crew-catering is verwacht ik ook van de werkgever de maaltijden. En als dit niet mogelijk is dan kom ik altijd uit van AJB ook zegt; de dagsejours.

" zonder eten kan men niet werken "

----------


## berolios

> " zonder eten kan men niet werken "



Zonder fatsoenlijk eten zit je vrijwel acuut met een ongemotiveerde crew !! (en terecht)

----------


## Stage-Q

en daarbij moeten de overnachtingen ook goed zijn.

Dus geen hotels waar je door de bedden zakt.


Een goede nachtrust is belangrijk.

----------


## moderator

Wanneer de werktijden tusen 09.00 en 17.00 vallen, dan voel ik mij als opdrachtgever ( die pet heb ik nog wel eens op) in beginsel niet verantwoordelijk voo het verzorgen van maaltijden.

Wel is het handig om een gezamelijke lunch te verzorgen, is beter en sneller georganiseerd dan sejour, zorgt voor rust op de productie en een duidelijk geplande pauze.

Wat ik wilde aangeven; neem niet iets stilzwijgend aan, spreek het af, dan heb je duidelijkheid.

Voor een It specialist die een netwerk komt servicen is 96,00/uur een gangbaar tarief....wanneer die man aan zijn pauze begint, dan pakt hij zn bammetjes uit zn koffer/tas...

Waarom mag een freelancer wel claimen dat de wereld van rock&roll na de vega McCartneytour verder is geevolueerd, maar eist hij vervolgens wel dezelfde condities van twintig jaar geleden?
Progressie komt zowel van de werkgever als de werknemers kant, dank u!

----------


## Elmo

> Wanneer de werktijden tusen 09.00 en 17.00 vallen, dan voel ik mij als opdrachtgever ( die pet heb ik nog wel eens op) in beginsel niet verantwoordelijk voo het verzorgen van maaltijden.
> 
> Wel is het handig om een gezamelijke lunch te verzorgen, is beter en sneller georganiseerd dan sejour, zorgt voor rust op de productie en een duidelijk geplande pauze.
> 
> Wat ik wilde aangeven; neem niet iets stilzwijgend aan, spreek het af, dan heb je duidelijkheid.
> 
> Voor een It specialist die een netwerk komt servicen is 96,00/uur een gangbaar tarief....wanneer die man aan zijn pauze begint, dan pakt hij zn bammetjes uit zn koffer/tas...
> 
> Waarom mag een freelancer wel claimen dat de wereld van rock&roll na de vega McCartneytour verder is geevolueerd, maar eist hij vervolgens wel dezelfde condities van twintig jaar geleden?
> Progressie komt zowel van de werkgever als de werknemers kant, dank u!



 
ik denk dat er hier een aantal mensen zijn (en ik heb het geluk dat ik me daar ook onder mag rekenen), die hun klussen mogen kiezen. En vaak in mijn geval zijn dat altijd de beter geregelde klussen waar dus je natje en droogje keurig is geregeld...

neemt niet weg dat in goed overleg heel veel mogelijk is en het altijd geven en nemen is.

----------


## Stage-Q

Goed... ff back 2 basic..

Xtreme21 , kun je wat met deze verhalen en uitleg?

Vast wel...

kunnen we weer verder discusseren e.d. over dagprijzen  :Smile:

----------


## berolios

> ik denk dat er hier een aantal mensen zijn (en ik heb het geluk dat ik me daar ook onder mag rekenen), die hun klussen mogen kiezen. En vaak in mijn geval zijn dat altijd de beter geregelde klussen waar dus je natje en droogje keurig is geregeld...
> 
> neemt niet weg dat in goed overleg heel veel mogelijk is en het altijd geven en nemen is.



Hier kan ik me helemaal in vinden... goede afspraken vooraf, beide partijen die zich daaraan houden en een goede werk-ethiek (dus geven en nemen) garanderen in 99 van de 100 gevallen een prima zakelijke samenwerking. 

Maar ik ben het ook ermee eens dat het op een gegeven moment niet meer direct om de dagprijs gaat, maar om goede verzorging van jouw personeel, zoals ik ook al in een eerdere post aanstipte.

Als je als opdrachtgever altijd netjes voor je free-lancers zorgt, dus o.a.: goede planning/ geen (onaangename) verassingen... dagen vrijwel altijd binnen de 12 uur (zoniet, overuren schrijven)... netjes op tijd facturen betalen... goede hotels... goede, gezonde en TIJDIGE maaltijden... materiaal goed voor elkaar... etcetera... dan zul jij bij de toptechnici HOOG op de prioriteitenlijst staan. En welk onderdeel zorgt ervoor dat jij een fantastische klus draait ipv een goede klus? Juist, jouw personeel!! Wat ik dus probeer te zeggen: hoe beter je voor je personeel zorgt, hoe betere kwaliteit productie jij af zult leveren, want de beste techneuten werken graag voor je (of in ieder geval 'liever voor jou, dan voor iemand die het niet zo goed regelt'). Tuurlijk, het kost misschien wat geld en moeite, maar dat betaalt zich in mijn optiek dubbel en dik terug !!

Cheers

----------


## Fonzie

> Een werkdag duurt toch gewoon altijd 8 uur ? Waarom zouden we daar in onze business ineens verandering in aanbrengen?? Klanten huren je in voor een blok van 8 uur. Als ze maar 3 uur nodig hebben: vette pech, je kunt namelijk geen andere klus meer op die plaats schuiven: lappen dus!
> 
> 9 uur ? Da's het 2de blok erbij: 2 dagprijzen en bedankt... Je kunt de dag erna namelijk geen klus aannemen, omdat je ook nog zoiets nodig hebt als...euuuh...wat was het ook alweer... oh ja ! SLAAP !
> 
> 16 uur werken is gevaarlijk en dom, laat je er vooral niet toe verleiden.



is dit niet een beetje onredelijk? 
9 uur werken is in dit vak een echt geen uitzondering. ik snap dat je na 9 uur werken (0800-1700) moe bent... maar om dat nog een extra dag tarief te vragen vind ik wel zeer veel eissend.

ik vind het ook zeer onrealistisch.
doe je dit ook als je om 2000-0500 uur bij de Lunenburg aan het schuiven bent?

----------


## AJB

> Progressie komt zowel van de werkgever als de werknemers kant, dank u!



Klopt helemaal! Maar werktijden zijn meestal niet van 09:00 tot 17:00, en ik ben op locatie... Mijn stelling is simpel: als ik elders MOET eten door mijn opdrachtgever, staat die garant voor de catering. Ik wil tussen de middag ook best zelf lunchen: maar dan neem ik de tijd  :Smile:  Dus wat je zegt: efficientie is belangrijk, en communicatie tijdens gezamenlijke maaltijden is een bewezen werk-catalysator...

Als ik IT-specialist ben, heb ik geen zwaar lichamelijke werk, en kan ik in de pauze ook best naar huis om even een bammetje te smeren met mijn gezinnetje... Dat kan binnen ons vak dan weer niet...

Ik vind NIETS truttiger en cheaper dan een opdrachtgever die boodschappen doet bij Appie Heinstein en dan gaat lappen voor 2,15 p.p. Dat is ZOOO triest...

Doe mij maar een klus met iemand die zegt: aanvallen ! En een degelijke catering verzorgt met goeie koffie... Dan zal ik ook nooit zeuren over dat uurtje extra  :Wink:

----------


## AJB

> ik vind het ook zeer onrealistisch.
> doe je dit ook als je om 2000-0500 uur bij de Lunenburg aan het schuiven bent?



Allereerst werk ik niet bij de Lunenburg... en verder vind ik je bericht niet echt iets toevoegen... Wat is je stelling nou fonzie ?? :S

----------


## Fonzie

Mijn Stelling:

ben je Onredelijk of niet?
ben je onredelijk als je voor 9 uurtjes een dubbel dag tarief vraagt?

als je niet bij de Lunenburg schuift spijt me dat. ik dacht vanavond  vernomen te hebben dat jij vaak op vrijdag en zaterdag schuift bij de Lunenburg. ook werd mij vertelt dat jij daar het onderhoud op je zou nemen. is dit ook een fabeltje?

----------


## kokkie

Max. 12 uur op locatie en daar gaat dan toch vaak ruim 1,5 maar eerder 2 uur aan pauze af, blijft er 10 uur werken over voor je dagprijs.
Maar aan de andere kant, wat erin gaat moet er ook weer uit en dat gaat toch vaak een stuk sneller (niet altijd). Ook een flinke load-out in Ahoy moet toch wel in 6 tot 8 uur gebeurt zijn. Weer voor dagprijs.

Verder leggen wij contractueel vast dat de opdrachtgever zorg draagt voor catering, naast koffie/thee en fris dus ook 4 voedzame maaltijden per dag indien nodig, namelijk ontbijt, lunch, diner en nightsnack. 

Qua planning probeer je het toch altijd binnen de gestelde tijd af te maken. Maar soms lijkt een bepaald constructie simpeler dan het is. Soms heb je technische problemen of blijken er ineens verschillende tekeningen in omloop bij verschillende disciplines of heeft de ontwerper gewoon fouten gemaakt. Ook freelancers gaan niet vrijuit! Want als ik iemand boek voor een klus, dan verwacht ik dat hij fris is en niet doorkomt van een ander klusje en 2 dagprijzen op een dag schrijft, dat hij een standaard set gereedschap en pbm's heeft en bepaalde skills. 
Helaas is dat lang niet altijd het geval en kan je vaak beter stagehands hebben dan freelancers die zich als lichttechnicus verhuren. Dus als we dan weer over dagprijzen gaan hebben, dan kunnen veel freelancers weer terug van 250 naar 200 euro per dag.

----------


## AJB

> Ook freelancers gaan niet vrijuit! Want als ik iemand boek voor een klus, dan verwacht ik dat hij fris is en niet doorkomt van een ander klusje en 2 dagprijzen op een dag schrijft



Terecht! Helemaal mee eens: het moet geen marskramer handel worden: ik reken alleen 2 prijzen als ik daarna ook echt geen klus meer kan doen... Anders is het flauwigheid en tevens ENORM onprofessioneel...

En Fonzie: ik werk niet in Lunenburg, en doe zekerrrr geen onderhoud  :Smile:  Ik ben freelancer, en een van mijn opdrachtgevers is Time-Out in Gemert. Daar doe ik lichtontwerp, stagebegeleiding en bedrijfsadvies. Verder sta ik daar op zaterdag ook als operator, en bij specials ook op vrijdagen (afhankelijk van de planning). Onderhoud is niet mijn ding, dus dat zul je me nooit zien doen.

----------


## kokkie

> Ik vind NIETS truttiger en cheaper dan een opdrachtgever die boodschappen doet bij Appie Heinstein en dan gaat lappen voor 2,15 p.p. Dat is ZOOO triest...



Echt liever gewoon brood en beleg van de AH dan:
MacDonalds
Chinees
Pizza
Voorverpakte lunchpakketten
of het voer dat sommige cateraars je voor durven zetten.

Ik bedoel, we kennen het allemaal:
Koude lasagna
De eerste, middelste en laatste persoon aan de maaltijd die allemaal wat anders hebben omdat er niet genoeg is.
Cateringpersoneel dat zelf pizza besteld omdat zij wel al weten hoe het creweten is.
Dat je een dag van tevoren aan het buffet kunt verzinnen wat er morgen in de soep zit.

Toch wel redenen om zelf wat te gaan regelen, bijvoorbeeld AH ;-)

----------


## AJB

AH is niet triest: een opdrachtgever die voor twee tientjes boodschappen doet, en vervolgens 2,15 p.p. gaat ophalen  :Smile:  dat vind ik zo knijperig...  :Wink: 


AH is prima, als dat al niet goed is  :Smile:  Producten zijn toch vers ?  :Smile:

----------


## Stage-Q

"ping" - maaltijden van de AH zijn prima te eten hoor :P

----------


## moderator

@ Gino,
Het onderwerp blijft "dagprijzen" dus zolang er over dagprijzen, de totstandkoming, calculatie, beargumentatie van keuzes wordt gesproken, dan mag dat prima in dit onderwerp!

Om de discussie even te voeden;

Wordt er verschil gemaakt in uren op locatie en preproductie uren?
Wanneer ik een grid met takel, truss en lichtplan teken, dan doe ik dat achter mn bureau, ik verkeer in de omstandigheid dat ik in vaste dienst ben, dus mijn uurprijs is reeds verloond, ben wel benieuwd of er verschil is in werk op locatie en prep werk.

----------


## AJB

Ik maak wel degelijk een andere prijs voor pre-productie, en locatie werk. Waarom ? Een simpele reden: pre-productie kan ik zelf indelen op een voor mij gunstig moment, en dat kan met locatiewerk niet. Daarnaast wil ik een klant stimuleren om mij de pre-productie en een deel van de organisatie te doen, aangezien ik dan veel beter grip heb op de zaak, en daarmee een beter product kan leveren. Kortom: JA dat is een stuk voordeliger  :Smile:

----------


## napoleon

hoi, het topic is al een beetje oud misschien, maar ik vroeg me dit af: ik wordt 's avonds gevraagd voor zo'n 4 a 5 uur om licht en geluid te doen op bedrijfsfeesten, bijvoorbeeld van 1700 tot 2200. Is het dan ook redelijk om gewoon dagprijs te rekenen? immers, ik ben best bereid om langer te werken maar ze hebben me eenvoudig niet langer nodig; ik kan die dag moeilijk nog een opdracht aannemen tenzij dat heel toevallig in te plannen valt. Ik ben nog redelijk nieuw op deze markt en heb nog niet echt een duidelijk idee van wat ik waard ben uitgedrukt in euro's. Maar ik weet wel wat ik kan, en wat ik nodig heb om rond te komen.
Omdat je als freelancer moet rekenen, dat je ongeveer de helft over houdt van je bruto, zegt men, schat ik dat ik minimaal zo rond de 200, 250 eu moet kunnen factureren voor zo'n avond. het gaat me niet om de dubbeltjes, en ik wacht nog op hun bod.
Heeft iemand een advies, moet ik hoger of lager inzetten, moet ik mijn opdrachtgevers laten zeggen wat ze willen voordat ik naam en faam verwerf, of moet ik gewoon zeggen, het is graag of niet?
Wel, ik zal sowieso wel merken hoe het loopt, en het geld interesseert me niet zo veel, als ik maar niet het gevoel heb, uitgebuit te worden door een menigte dronken zakenbobo's.

----------


## ronny

Centen zijn toch altijd belangrijk! Wat je ook doet, je zal hetgeen wat je krijgt als loon/wedde/vrije giften/... toch meestal wel gebruiken voor je levensonderhoud of voor te sparen voor vanalles en nog wat.

Ik krijg er soms de kriebels van als ik jonge mensen(vanaf 16 jaar, maar soms ook vroeger) zie meegaan met licht en geluidbedrijven, die daar dan het vuilste en zwaarste werk moeten doen voor misschien 20 op een 12 uren dag.  Oke je weet niet beter op dat moment en ik ben zelf ook wel zo geweest voor een stuk, maar achteraf bekeken is het allemaal gekkenwerk.

Ik heb me altijd ingezet voor iedere baas waar ik voor gewerkt heb en dikwijls ook voor veel te weinig geld, maar ik kan tegenwoordig als freelancer wel de jobs kiezen die ik wil doen, aan dagprijzen waar ik gelukkig mee ben en in zo een goede werkomgeving(toffe crew, altijd fatsoenlijke catering, mooi en goed onderhouden spul, degelijk vervoer) dat het inderdaad bijna aanvoelt als een luxe job, maar het blijft nog altijd werk en daar moet je voor betaald worden.

Bij de alleerste jobs voor een nieuwe werkgever is daarom praten het belangrijkste. Spreek het financiële gedeelte op voorhand af en lever gewoon goed werk, dan is betalen achteraf ook geen probleem.

----------


## geenstijl21

> Ik krijg er soms de kriebels van als ik jonge mensen(vanaf 16 jaar, maar soms ook vroeger) zie meegaan met licht en geluidbedrijven, die daar dan het vuilste en zwaarste werk moeten doen voor misschien 20 op een 12 uren dag. Oke je weet niet beter op dat moment en ik ben zelf ook wel zo geweest voor een stuk, maar achteraf bekeken is het allemaal gekkenwerk.



20 euro is wel mager...Dat houdt ook in dat ze zwart werken. En niet verzekerd zijn. Mocht er wat gebeuren dan wordt het een lastige kwestie.

Eerst ervaring opdoen in het magazijn en kom dan maar eens rustig kijken op klus.

Ik vind het verschrikkelijk als er weer van een uitzendburo van die jongens zonder veiligheidsschoenen worden meegestuurd.

----------


## geenstijl21

> hoi, het topic is al een beetje oud misschien, maar ik vroeg me dit af: ik wordt 's avonds gevraagd voor zo'n 4 a 5 uur om licht en geluid te doen op bedrijfsfeesten, bijvoorbeeld van 1700 tot 2200. Is het dan ook redelijk om gewoon dagprijs te rekenen? immers, ik ben best bereid om langer te werken maar ze hebben me eenvoudig niet langer nodig; ik kan die dag moeilijk nog een opdracht aannemen tenzij dat heel toevallig in te plannen valt. Ik ben nog redelijk nieuw op deze markt en heb nog niet echt een duidelijk idee van wat ik waard ben uitgedrukt in euro's. Maar ik weet wel wat ik kan, en wat ik nodig heb om rond te komen.
> Omdat je als freelancer moet rekenen, dat je ongeveer de helft over houdt van je bruto, zegt men, schat ik dat ik minimaal zo rond de 200, 250 eu moet kunnen factureren voor zo'n avond. het gaat me niet om de dubbeltjes, en ik wacht nog op hun bod.
> Heeft iemand een advies, moet ik hoger of lager inzetten, moet ik mijn opdrachtgevers laten zeggen wat ze willen voordat ik naam en faam verwerf, of moet ik gewoon zeggen, het is graag of niet?
> Wel, ik zal sowieso wel merken hoe het loopt, en het geld interesseert me niet zo veel, als ik maar niet het gevoel heb, uitgebuit te worden door een menigte dronken zakenbobo's.



Freelancers werken maar weinig op uurbasis.

Vaak 12 uur uit-en-thuis.Sommige wel km vergoeding, sommige niet... Verschild per freelancer. Samengevat: allemaal anders.

225 euro voor een op en afbouw technicus is een redelijke prijs. Vaak is de opbouwdag een lange dag en de afbouwdag de helft van de opbouwdag.

Jij vraagt bv 200 euro. Je wordt waarschijnlijk doorberekend voor 350 euro

----------

